# Hunting a cattle pasture



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I know my own answer to this, but maybe someone here has tried this before or has some thoughts. 

Mid/late hunting season last year around early november, I was given permission to hunt a 26 acre *empty* cattle pasture, no cows. Had an electric wire fence around it but it was off. it's not completely open, has trees, lots of apple trees and a couple little wooded areas. I got deer on my camera, signs of deer (bedding, droppings, tracks). got my first deer with a bow there last year, it was awesome. 

Over the summer, it was filled with cattle again, electric wire fence turned on. since then I havent really seen much signs of deer, or any really. but i wasnt hunting it this early season last year either. havent come across droppings, bedding...maybe a few tracks, nothing on the camera. Cattle walking around, eating all the apples which was why I figured the deer were there in the first place. So with the cattle around, electric wire fence on, is this nice area now pretty much not worth the time? I'd like anyone's thoughts who might have experience with this


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The land I have hunted for the last 25 + years is a working cattle farm

While the deer don't mix with the cattle in the fields, they do walk through the same fields without hesitation and the electric fences have zero impact on deer movement or activity.

Cattle using a area will effect the bedding areas. The deer don't bed down, typically, in areas where the cows are using on a daily basis.

Cattle can help with new growth that is attractive to deer. New young growth fields are much more attractive to deer than mature growth grass fields.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the reply! all is not lost then I guess, thats better than I was thinking. wasnt sure on the electric fence but was pretty sure it wouldnt be a problem. it's nice to get those details from someone who has hunted in this situation before with the cattle. I like the place, and it's close. my only other private option is an hour and 15 minutes away.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been hunting the same 2 farms for the past 37 years. 1 has always had cattle, the other has only had crops. Both farms have produced some nice deer and the deer move freely between both farms. The fences don't seem to bother the deer much either.

Just try to keep up with the patterns of the deer and you'll do just fine. Like Lundy says the deer and cows don't usually mix too much but they both move through the same areas. We find the deer will bed more on the hillsides and the cows will want to bed more on flat ground.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks guys. I was pretty down on this hunting area prior to your responses, sounds to me like it's still going to be alright to hunt. I wouldnt of given up by any means, but my general thinking was the cattle would ruin it. thanks!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If I were you I'd check the edges. A cattle pasture, in and of itself is no hindrance to deer activity, and sometimes you'll see deer spang out in the big, wide open at the oddest times! But primarily, they're edge creatures. Find a prominent edge and look for trails. As dry as it's been this may be a problem, but this rain and cooler weather may help. My buddy's been complaining about not seeing any deer around his place this year. He was outside gathering chestnuts when the rain started. Next thing he knows deer are popping up like mushrooms popping up out of the ground!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

the field edges are great and the cows don't bother the deer that much other than bedding areas. were u want to hunt now is in the woods there are so many acorns this year that's were u will see more deer they don't have to move far as the food is there . I know a couple years ago people were complaining on not seeing many deer in the fields that much that's because they were eating the acorns. or in some places we as hunters killed to many deer with the liberal limits the odnr put in place! its our fault to.


----------

